# MT homestead for sale



## JustRSize (Dec 10, 2007)

It is with much sadness that we think about selling our wonderful homestead..
But due to my health problems we are considering it. We're located in northwest Montana, on 20 acres of gorgeous property backing to forest service land. We have a 36 X 60 all steel building, which has living quarters, and a beautiful 24 X 48 manufactured home. We have goats, so we have a couple of good-sized fenced areas with large shelters in them. There's a HUGE garden area which includes a mature orchard area and raspberry patch. Our water is from a 425' well, 10gpm. There's also a 28' X 30' machine/wood shed. Approximately 6 acres selectively thinned around the buildings and the rest wooded. Very secluded but only 10 miles from a small town. 

Anyone visiting here would never know that we're off-grid, since we have all the modern conveniences, due to our solar and back-up systems.

If you'd like more info, and are truly serious, please contact us. We do have lots of pictures but I don't know how to add them here.

Thanks for reading,

Carla

P.S. The price is $299,000.


----------

